# How would you feel if someone declined your friend request but accepted the others ?



## Shy Girl14

I had recently found an old friend on Instagram and she has her stuff on private so I sent her a request. Then when I went back to check if she accepted it, it said follow I'm like I could of sworn I already followed her. That's why I don't like following people or adding them on FB and Instagram because I hate being rejected. I added her mom and brothers on FB and they accepted it and messaged me. It's funny because she accepted everyone elses except mines and I know because her number of followers went up. I know I'm making a big deal out of something so stupid but it really hurts :'(.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Shy Girl14 said:


> I had recently found an old friend on Instagram and she has her stuff on private so I sent her a request. Then when I went back to check if she accepted it, it said follow I'm like I could of sworn I already followed her. That's why I don't like following people or adding them on FB and Instagram because I hate being rejected. I added her mom and brothers on FB and they accepted it and messaged me. It's funny because she accepted everyone elses except mines and I know because her number of followers went up. I know I'm making a big deal out of something so stupid but it really hurts :'(.


Screw her! I know it sucks but at least you found out who she really is.


----------



## sad vlad

Nobody likes to feel rejected, but what are you supposed to do? You can't force them to change their behaviour. Better to know who your real friends are.

If it helps in any way, I have been deleted from Skype twice and blocked on Vk another 2 times. By the same individual. How do you think that feels like?


----------



## iCod

That's why I avoid social media all together...
Not only do normies get to reject in real life by distancing themselves from me and avoid me at all costs...they also get to do it virtually by rejecting my requests...but of god forbid they reject the one of a total stranger...


----------



## BossesRJerks

I don't know what it is about people and social media, but for some reason, people feel the need to shut others down on there. They bow down to complete strangers who do nothing but make inappropriate comments on their pages, but reject the people they DO know. Something is wrong there. 

It reminds me of a former friend of mine whom I just loved dearly until we had ONE little fallout years ago and she refused to forgive me, no matter how many times I offered up a sincere and heartfelt apology. Yet, other people have wronged her more ways than she can begin to count, and she just gives them infinite chances. Shoot, they don't even have to apologize to her. One guy basically STOLE $1,000 from her! He didn't even say he was sorry or own up to his mistake, or anything. But, hey, they're still buds. Me? I did everything I could possibly think of to get her to forgive me, and she still wouldn't. In her eyes, a THIEF deserves a second chance over me!


----------



## jakester13

Happens to me more often than I thought it would. People are wayy to obsessed with it their accounts. I was blocked by a friend on twitter, who I'm pretty sure I had done nothing to them. Rejected on instagram many times. One of my old close friends unfriended me on Facebook because he was mad a me. It happens.

Rejection feels awful, I think that's why something so silly can make you feel bad.
Don't go chasing those who don't want to be chased bc those people just aren't worth it.


----------



## Jedi1

Sucks for her, I wouldn't want to be an idiot
But I know what your talking about it does feel pretty bad being rejected


----------



## needformeaning

It sucks, I know, but you can't force her.
Just shake it off ...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I never add people.


----------



## rdrr

That happens even on this website. 

People eat apple jacks because they eat what they like.


----------



## anthropy

I would never want anything to do with that SCUM ever again.


----------

